# Windows 7 Apparently not all that after all!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8388253.stm
:lol::lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

ha, ha
so the *B*lue*S*creen*O*f*D*eath has died 
long live the *B*lack*S*creen*O*f*D*eath
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Bet all the folk in the MS Win 7 ads aren't so smug now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

had a blue screen of death on windows 7


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its just a DOS based system with a graphical interface


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Its just a DOS based system with a graphical interface


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Many a true word spoken in jest.

(Cue another Mac vs. Windows vs. Linux thread  )


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

It actually affects Vista and XP too!

MICROSOFT FAIL


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yepp i read about it today as well.... it effects the last three versions of windows and 'has been known for a few years'!!! Mind, this has been released by an anti-virus company who say 'they can replicate' certain situations where this occurs! lol.
Been using Windows 7 for a few months now and love it to death. Not one frozen screen or crash. Was reluctant to change from Vista x64 but Windows 7 is far better.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

dodge77 said:


> It actually affects Vista and XP too!
> 
> MICROSOFT FAIL


And 2000 and NT

_The firm reports that the problem affects editions of Windows 7, Vista, XP, NT, and Windows 2000._

so a full house, Aces over Kings :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mac wins yet again. Why bother with the hassle of Microsofts OS?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Its just a DOS based system with a graphical interface


It is actually based on the NT kernel, last DOS based OS was Millennium Edition. But I won't go there...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Mac wins yet again. Why bother with the hassle of Microsofts OS?


Because to the average joe Macs appear to have the same specs as normal MS based PC's for twice the money!

In a way it is no different from us spending £100 on a pot of wax when a £16 pot of FK1000p does the same thing.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Its interesting because my G/F is a designer and she loves her Mac but she has to admit there is more depth to a PC both in terms of what you can do to it and what you can get for it. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.... Porsche or Ferrari, Pizza or Indian, PC or Mac?


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry to say it but for the average home user/gamer/film watcher a pc is 75% cheaper. Mac is just a load of overpriced tosh! :devil:

Unless you have the cash to burn and use it for a very very niche purpose.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

dodge77 said:


> Sorry to say it but for the average home user/gamer/film watcher a pc is 75% cheaper. Mac is just a load of overpriced tosh! :devil:
> 
> Unless you have the cash to burn and use it for a very very niche purpose.


Oh dear, as usual the only thing people can knock Macs for is price. Interesting you should mention this now as my wife has just bought a new Dell laptop for a smidgen under £400 so let's compare it to my two year old MacBook Pro (I only got it in Jan this year as an Apple refurb but it's a late '07 model so two year old technology). Yes, I know not a completely fair price comparison.

The Dell has a dual core CPU, but it's only a 1.8GHz Celeron - my Mac is a 2.4GHz Core2Duo

The Dell has no bluetooth, no Firewire, no built-in webcam, the Ethernet is only 100Mbps (Mac: Gigabit) and the WiFi is only 11g (Mac 11n), the graphics chip is Intel GMA using shared memory, i.e. uses system RAM rather than its own VRAM (Mac has nVidia with its own VRAM), and the screen is a POS compare to my Mac - lower res (1366x768) and only 16:9 (Mac 16:10 1440x900), and even though it's glossy (Mac is anti-glare) the colours are not vibrant and lifelike but look faded (lack of contrast?) and has noticeable colour-shift and loss of definition when you view from not too far off square on. Obviously an older/cheaper technology.

OK, so the Dell has 3GB RAM and a 250GB HDD (Mac has 4GB and 160GB) but that was a free upgrade in November only, it's normally 2GB and 160GB.

So, it's no good just comparing CPU speed, RAM and HDD sizes which is what most people seem to do.

So cheap? Yes, not just in price though.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm sorry but this argument is just tiresome.

With such a big user base and extremely varying hardware of course there are going to be problems! And when ever there are any problems the press jump on it like a rat to cheese.

You can't choose or change the hardware in a Mac as such so it's just like a PS3 or Xbox in that they only have to make the operating system work with one type of hardware, this means they can optimize settings etc, unlike Microsoft who have to make there OS compatible with all kinds of hardware from very old stuff to the latest technology's.

Once the Macs user base gets as big as Microsoft's and people start targeting the software and exploiting holes then this debate might finally end, as that's the only main point that ever gets dragged up, most peopl who own a Mac will also own a PC as well.

I don't even know why I am being drawn into another Mac Vs PC, I must be a prize mug.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I do actually feel pretty bad, because windows 7 was my idea...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

parish said:


> Oh dear, as usual the only thing people can knock Macs for is price. Interesting you should mention this now as my wife has just bought a new Dell laptop for a smidgen under £400 so let's compare it to my two year old MacBook Pro (I only got it in Jan this year as an Apple refurb but it's a late '07 model so two year old technology). Yes, I know not a completely fair price comparison.
> 
> The Dell has a dual core CPU, but it's only a 1.8GHz Celeron - my Mac is a 2.4GHz Core2Duo
> 
> ...


Dell are way overpriced. £400 would have bought you a good HP/Toshiba etc which would knock spots off a Dell.

Example:

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/product/Qosmio-X500-10T/1075495/toshibaShop/false/

Intels latest chipset, the I7
1000GB hard disk
18.4" screen
8192RAM

I don't think you could even get a Dell that well spec'd, even if you tried. You can come close for about £4K with their Alienware.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Silverberry said:


> most peopl who own a Mac will also own a PC as well.


As mac user for the last couple of years i do have to agree.. as i need a pc too to do all my other stuff which my mac cant...

but i cant imagine my life without a mac now.. it would feel to weird...


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

You know, I have worked with Macs and PC's since the mid-80's. One thing I've always noticed is that Mac users seem to have a chip on their shoulders. I could sing from either hymn sheet over the varying strengths and weaknesses but what is the point? I adore the clarity of the display on Mac's and the stylishness but I love the functionality of the PC and the massive amount of resources available. 

Macs ARE expensive, so is steak fillet mignon at a great restaurant but is it better than a Big Mac and fries? Not when you are starving with a fiver in your pocket and on the M1 at 2am! Each serves a purpose. Neither is BETTER.... and (btw) neither is fillet mignon (God, am hungry now!)


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I do actually feel pretty bad, because windows 7 was my idea...


You are a PC :lol:

Actually that add with the smug bint in the Library claiming that it was her idea that Micro$oft release an OS that doesn't crash is possibly the funniest thing on TV

An OS from M$ that _doesn't_ crash?

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Dell are way overpriced. £400 would have bought you a good HP/Toshiba etc which would knock spots off a Dell.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Perhaps i'm missing something but isnt that a £1600 laptop and not a £400 one


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Perhaps i'm missing something but isnt that a £1600 laptop and not a £400 one


It was an Example  (point I was trying to make is that Dell would charge over twice the amount for an inferior system)

Have a look at their £400 laptops, or any other makes and I'm sure you wouldn't have to look too far to find a spec that whips a Dell.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I keep meaning to try Windows 7 but it seems a lot of hassle to change OS from XP when XP does what i want it to...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> It was an Example  (point I was trying to make is that Dell would charge over twice the amount for an inferior system)
> 
> Have a look at their £400 laptops, or any other makes and I'm sure you wouldn't have to look too far to find a spec that whips a Dell.


Okay fair enough.

With dell though to an extent you are paying for a name much like buying a Mac. Sony have the same kind of price hike for the label type thing aswell:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Okay fair enough.
> 
> With dell though to an extent you are paying for a name much like buying a Mac. Sony have the same kind of price hike for the label type thing aswell:thumb:


The difference is Sony (to a degree) and Apple sell half decent quality hardware. Dell don't, they are a bargain brand for the most part the company started off pretty much like Apple did by selling quality computers that no one could touch, they got a big name for themselves, sold black computers rather than white/beige as everyone associated servers being awesomely fast and they were nearly always black then when shipment numbers increased, quality went down drastically. They have now bought Alienware to bring back some sort of normality to their past but overcharge for it.

Windows 7 is fine, better than XP and Vista, although no real reason to upgrade from XP unless you want to for the hell of it, I imagine software developers will drop XP eventually like they did 98 and 2000. Just because some users don't know how to use a computer properly and get infected with malware is not a sign of a bad operating system. The same can happen to OSX.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahem - It wasn't a problem with Windows 7 after all...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8388253.stm

It was malware.

Macs win yet again?  LOL!


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

parish said:


> Oh dear, as usual the only thing people can knock Macs for is price. Interesting you should mention this now as my wife has just bought a new Dell laptop for a smidgen under £400 so let's compare it to my two year old MacBook Pro (I only got it in Jan this year as an Apple refurb but it's a late '07 model so two year old technology). Yes, I know not a completely fair price comparison.
> 
> The Dell has a dual core CPU, but it's only a 1.8GHz Celeron - my Mac is a 2.4GHz Core2Duo
> 
> ...


It sounds like you paid way over the odds for the Dell! :lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys,

i carnt say why, but please trust me on this one, its a Hoax, the comapny released that statment, are also now wanting you do DL a patch which is malware, please dont fall for this, its a very cleaver scam...but its still malware

all links to the patch are to the same companys website...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

jamest said:


> The difference is Sony (to a degree) and Apple sell half decent quality hardware. Dell don't, they are a bargain brand for the most part the company started off pretty much like Apple did by selling quality computers that no one could touch, they got a big name for themselves, sold black computers rather than white/beige as everyone associated servers being awesomely fast and they were nearly always black then when shipment numbers increased, quality went down drastically. They have now bought Alienware to bring back some sort of normality to their past but overcharge for it.


That just about sums it up. Their customer service is appalling too. You try talking to someone who speaks English.

Also by discounting heavily for schools/colleges/universities and industy everyone becomes familiar with the name and hence makes a bee line for them.


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Decent HP compaq Presario,

3gb memory, dual core Turion, 320gb HDD, wireless, nvidia 8200 gfx, dvdrw, card reader, webcam, windows 7 home premium, 15.6" high def brightview display £424 inc vat.

Top spec, good quality components, built well.

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Lap...io+CQ61-330SA+15.6"+Notebook+?productId=38435

You can pick up a bluetooth usb dongle cheap enough if you really insist on bluetooth

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Per...er+micro+bluetooth+USB+dongle?productId=36901

Will do everything the average home user needs. Compare that to a Mac!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ Willy shrinking moment for Mr Chunky.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The difference to a degree is the Mac is better built and normally a lot lighter and generally have better screens as Windows based manufacturers don't really care. But that doesn't come down to Microsoft, so there is no reason for the "Windows sux!!" comments.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> That just about sums it up. Their customer service is appalling too. You try talking to someone who speaks English.
> 
> Also by discounting heavily for schools/colleges/universities and industy everyone becomes familiar with the name and hence makes a bee line for them.





jamest said:


> The difference is Sony (to a degree) and Apple sell half decent quality hardware. Dell don't, they are a bargain brand for the most part the company started off pretty much like Apple did by selling quality computers that no one could touch, they got a big name for themselves, sold black computers rather than white/beige as everyone associated servers being awesomely fast and they were nearly always black then when shipment numbers increased, quality went down drastically. They have now bought Alienware to bring back some sort of normality to their past but overcharge for it.


Exactly. Sony and Apple have set minimum quality standards below which they won't drop thus keeping their reputation as quality brands - Apple also prevent resellers (heavily) discounting their products, e.g. making them loss-leaders.

The fundamental difference of course is that the IBM-compatible PC is (now) an open specification so anyone can jump on the bandwagon which makes it a cut-throat business where price becomes the key selling point and, as we all know, when prices fall so does quality; not only of the product but the CS as well. Of course, if Compaq (or the people the went on to found it) hadn't managed to clone the BIOS, PCs would still be an IBM proprietary brand and cost a hell of a lot more.

What amuses me about these PC vs Mac threads is that they always come down to price because that's the only thing people can knock Macs for; they use a poverty-spec Acer or Dell as the baseline for comparison and assessing VFM.

But why is it only computers that people do this with? Never cars, audio systems, domestic appliances, etc., etc. You never read people saying things like "why waste £30k on a BMW when you can get a Kia or Daewoo for a third of the price" or "why waste money on Smeg/Miele/Whirlpool appliances when there's Candy/Hotpoint" or B+W/Bose/Linn vs. Sanyo/Toshiba etc. etc.?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate these Mac Vs PC arguments.

I use a Mac for photoediting and my media stuff. I only bought a Mac Mini but it works and does it's job well, built well and only crashed once on me.

I have a PC which cost around the same, has a higher spec, slightly faster, runs Windows 7, has a bigger range of utilities avalible and just as reliable but misses that 'something'. 

Day to day the more common machine for me to use is my PC... why? Just abit easier to use and I have a decent MSN Messenger and MS Office. 

But and this is a BIG BUT... I have a laptop running Linux and I love it. I use it all the time and it never misses a beat, it's never crashed and you can just customise it so much!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

parish said:


> What amuses me about these PC vs Mac threads is that they always come down to price because that's the only thing people can knock Macs for; they use a poverty-spec Acer or Dell as the baseline for comparison and assessing VFM.


Don't forget the "head up their own ****" owners. I am sure you know one or maybe many. They are the same as the Prius owners....the ones that you want to smack until they shut up.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> ^ Willy shrinking moment for Mr Chunky.


Not really no:thumb:

DOnt remember anywhere in this thread bashing PC's like some others.

Looking back other than the initial thread post which it turns out was a hoax and in no way made any reference to macs being better only that Win7 was seen as the fix to end all fixes and it appeared from the link it wasnt!

I will freely admit that for my needs a properly protected PC will work just aswell but tbh I'm a gadget freak with a proper anorak in the cuboard to wear when it comes to talking about engineering! What other laptop out there is made from a machined lump of billet aluminium! Thats engineering porn as far as i'm concerned and worth the extra:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Looking back other than the initial thread post which it turns out was a hoax and in no way made any reference to macs being better only that Win7 was seen as the fix to end all fixes and it appeared from the link it wasnt!


It wasn't. It was seen as the fix for Vista.



chunkytfg said:


> What other laptop out there is made from a machined lump of billet aluminium! Thats engineering porn as far as i'm concerned and worth the extra:thumb:


What other laptop manufacturer can get away with spending money on bllet aluminium and still be able to sell their laptop at a reasonable cost? Why not look at the iMacs that started turning yellow, or the iMacs that the case broke around the hinges like it does on all laptops that use cheap plastic.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

parish said:


> But why is it only computers that people do this with? Never cars, audio systems, domestic appliances, etc., etc. You never read people saying things like "why waste £30k on a BMW when you can get a Kia or Daewoo for a third of the price" or "why waste money on Smeg/Miele/Whirlpool appliances when there's Candy/Hotpoint" or B+W/Bose/Linn vs. Sanyo/Toshiba etc. etc.?


Good point :thumb:
like everything in life "you get what you pay for"


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jamest said:


> Don't forget the "head up their own ****" owners. *I am sure you know one* or maybe many. They are the same as the Prius owners....the ones that you want to smack until they shut up.


I hope that's not directed at me?

People talk about Mac Fanboys, but go and look on Mac forums, e.g. MacRumors, and you'll find *lots* of died-in-the-wool Mac users being critical - sometimes very critical - of Apple.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

parish said:


> I hope that's not directed at me?
> 
> People talk about Mac Fanboys, but go and look on Mac forums, e.g. MacRumors, and you'll find *lots* of died-in-the-wool Mac users being critical - sometimes very critical - of Apple.


No that wasn't directed at you but there are some who when they reply "should of bought a mac" are trying to be better than everyone else.

There are different types of fan boys with everything. Some will ruin the experience for the people who actually enjoy the service/goods and will criticise when necessary but there are others that don't "get it".


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jamest said:


> No that wasn't directed at you


Thanks, I wasn't sure how to read that :thumb:



jamest said:


> but there are some who when they reply "should of bought a mac" are trying to be better than everyone else.
> 
> There are different types of fan boys with everything. Some will ruin the experience for the people who actually enjoy the service/goods and will criticise when necessary but there are others that don't "get it".


Very true.


----------

